# Help with making a decision



## Immi786 (14/1/16)

Hi there

I have just sold my ijust2 which I liked allot

I'm looking to go a bit bigger than that now, but I have so much confusion from different people all the time. so if anyone with experience can help me making a decision would be great.

Firstly I was told that the obs crius is a good tank to purchase, that solves my tank issue.

With regards to a mod, why would or should I by a rx200?

what is max watts I would require to run the obs crius at?

I have considered the koopor plus which I liked allot but if I could get a lower wattage mod that will work fine on the obs crius which wattage would I settle for?

please advise


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Rebuildable tank = Cruis - Check

The power required for tank is very dependent on the coils... if you get a mouth to lung tank like the Cubis then you can pretty much power it with any mod. If you want to run alien clapton's then you will need lots of power...

Personally my recommendation is for the new Cuboid dual 18650 mod from Joyetech. Price and performance it's hard to beat the Cuboid. And then you can pretty run any tank with any configuration coil.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (14/1/16)

howzit and welcome to the forum @Immi786 

i would suggest you check out the joyetech cuboid , its much smaller then the rolo, which i prefer.
the obs shines at 60w + apparently , but you can vape it at the wattage you prefer .i am waiting for mine to arrive so cant really advise there.
imo you wont go wrong with a 200w device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Hi @Immi786
I understand your dilemma

You are going to get many suggestions from different people because all their requirements and experiences are dofferent.

Best thing in vaping I learnt was to try things out for myself and to have a few devices for different scenarios.

I would suggest finding a friend who has the Crius and trying it out - or go to a store where you can do that.

For me, the Crius is a great tank - but its rebuildable, you have to build your own coils. Not like the iJust2 which takes commercial coils.

I like my vapes cooler and at lower power. I also like it crisper - so i have set up my Crius like that with thinner wire and using it at about 25 to 30 Watts. Easy peasy for most regulated mods to handle. So far the Crius has been a good tank for me. Good flavour. Good clouds. No leaking. And super easy to fill with the top fill without needing to unscrew the atty off the mod,

On the choice of mod, the Rx200 is great for extra battery life (it takes 3 batteries). Although it fits the hand very well, it is heavy and not pocket friendly. Maybe look at the new Cuboid dual battery mod as well.

I doubt you will ever need to run the Crius at more than say 60 Watts - for normal vaping - but you may need more power if you are using exotic coils like Claptons etc.

No perfect set up, so I am afraid there will be confusion

But to set your mind at rest, other than it being a bit heavy and not pocket friendly, the Crius/RX200 is an awesome setup for lung hit vaping and big clouds

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Oh, forgot to mention @Immi786 

If you go for the RX200 - you need to get three new batteries and "marry them" together.
Spending on top quality batteries for this type of mod is a must.

I would get 6 batteries and always keep three freshly charged via external charger. The USB charging takes quite a while i believe.

I got the brown LG ones - LGHG2 3000mah - and they are working well in the RX200 so far.


----------



## Marzuq (14/1/16)

@Immi786 
first we need to figure out if you are comfortable with building your own coils or not.
If not then i would suggest you rather consider a tank like the zephyrus which can do both standard coils and allow you to learn and practice rebuildables.
Next the RX200 is an awesome device. i would definitely not discourage you from buying it but i also would not encourage you to buy one if you only plan to use a tank on it. 
The OS Crius is an awesome tank and depending on the build i can see you going up to about 100w maybe 110watt.
other tanks cannot handle the high watts as you are limited to builds with thinner wire and so forth. so i would then say a 100watt device should suffice and allow you room for growth over time. most people dont even reach 100w so there is always the chance that it may be overkill for you as well. 

so basically as these questions:
- am i going to use standard coils or rebuildables?
- if i am only using a tank is it worth getting a 200watt device

explore your options and take it from there. Remember some tanks gives a smoother vape and others are more for someone in need of a good throat hit. which one are you? coming from the ijust i would assume you are after a smoother vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Immi786 (14/1/16)

okay cool, thanks for the advice guys, basically wanna get something decently priced aswell, where can I get best prices on cuboid you mentioned about


----------



## Stosta (14/1/16)

Great question and awesome responses! I just got the Crius and slapped it on a subox, and now I'm wanting to try it higher watts. Was also tossing up between the Rolo and the Cuboid, nice to hear that my worries regarding the size of the Rolo are well founded. Also like the pimp-my-mod factor of the Xcube II though, so a little stuck for choice.


----------



## Immi786 (14/1/16)

I would be capable of building coils, basically what I want to do


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Personally my recommendation is for the new Cuboid dual 18650 mod from Joyetech. Price and performance it's hard to beat the Cuboid. And then you can pretty run any tank with any configuration coil.


+ 1 on this recommendation. Remember you need paired batteries for this. Blue Smurfs (Samsung), Brown Turds (LG) or Tesiyis are good batts. The Tesiyis, however, need to be re-wrapped as the current covering is too thick for the Cuboid. Of course, you also need an external charger as per Joyetech's recommendation.


----------



## Paulie (14/1/16)

Hi There,

Great to hear that your vaping journey has got off to a good start!

Whenever people ask me what gear should they get i also use the following indicators:

1) Ask yourself what is the reason for upgrading from your current product e.g.
a) Require better Battery life
b) Need more vapor
c) Want better functionality and safety
d) Want better flavour
e) This hobby is awesome and i just want more gear lol

2) Product selection based on:
a) Based on reading the forum you see what are the best trends on gear
b) Watched some youtube reviews and they say the products are excellent
c) Friends or colleagues have the gear and rave about it
d) Recommended by a vendor

3) What type of Ejuices do you like to vape:
a) Juices with single or dual flavours non complex (beginner type)
b) Complex juices like dessert type vapes or fruit that change based on the power selection and build
c) High PG and Nic based juices that require less wattage and are more designed for mouth to lung hits (Like a tobacco based ejuice)
d) Max VG type juices that are designed for drippers or sub ohm tanks that love higher wattage's.

After you have gone through the above then you should have a good idea as to what you want! What i found best for me was just ask plenty questions on the Forum as the are plenty people who love to help out!

Goodluck with your selection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/1/16)

Immi786 said:


> okay cool, thanks for the advice guys, basically wanna get something decently priced aswell, where can I get best prices on cuboid you mentioned about



@Yusuf Cape Vaper is also on the hunt for the cuboid. chat to him as he always finds great deals


----------

